# What I use to shoot arrows



## sabaca (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what I use to shoot arrows



Inside the fork there is the removable arrow rest attacked with velcro straps, this system is a lot more accurate then using a split ring and allows a fast change of mode.



Here in balls mode



The arrow has a wood ball glued


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that's an ingenious idea.














Is it open to be copied? I might want to use that in the future.
It's good to have another new member that has brilliant ideas, we've been having lots of them recently.


----------



## sabaca (Jun 3, 2010)

> Is it open to be copied?


Of course, you must copy this design and improve it!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

sabaca said:


> > Is it open to be copied?
> 
> 
> Of course, you must copy this design and improve it!


Ok, thanks. To improve it, maybe it could be closed of at the top to avoid the arrow going astray at all? Do you think that's a good idea.? If you're using over the top attachment of the bands to the fork, then that could surely put a slight amount of downwards force on the arrow, decreasing accuracy. Also, does the wooden ball on the back of the arrow ever catch on the arrow rest?


----------



## sabaca (Jun 3, 2010)

When the arrow is launched rises a bit from the rest so no problems with the ball



> To improve it, maybe it could be closed of at the top to avoid the arrow going astray at all?


Not a good idea, is more convenient an open design to put the arrow on the rest, with an U shape the arrow don't go astray



> If you're using over the top attachment of the bands to the fork, then that could surely put a slight amount of downwards force on the arrow, decreasing accuracy


May be, but if you want the best accuracy must buy an expensive Whisker Biscuit, my solution is so cheap...


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok good point. You shot any criticisms I could think of right down!







n that case, I'll have to think very hard to improve this design. Well done.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice design. How do you get on with fletching contact?

Anyone ever thought of fitting a "whisker Biscuit" to a slingshot?

Ar, must read before I comment, I see you do mention "whisker Biscuit" ....

I suppose if you get the correct spine it may not suffer fletching contact but I've no idea how an arrow 
behaves when shot from a slingshot.
Anyone got a slow mo vid or has the hi speed cam gear to make one, it would be interesting to see how the shaft reacts 
when pushed from a slingshot. I've seen many from bows showing the paradox etc.
It would certainly help with designing an effective rest.


----------

